# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты >  Сколько стоит книга в магазинчике при храме?

## Dayal Nitai das

Харе Кришна, уважаемые вайшнавы!
При храме на Динамо есть магазинчик с книгами. Скажите пожалуйста, сколько в нем стоит книга Бхактивиноды Тхакура "Шри Кришна Самхита" издательства "Философская книга"?

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

340 рублей  :smilies: 

информацию предоставил Кирилл прабху  :vanca calpa:

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

Спасибо вам большое и Кириллу прабху спасибо!

----------


## Ivan

> Харе Кришна, уважаемые вайшнавы!
> При храме на Динамо есть магазинчик с книгами.


А есть ли в этом магазинчике двухтомник Шри Джайва-дхарма от ФК? и если есть сколько стоит?

----------

